# Can Somebody Please Help Me Out So My Dad doesnt get pissed



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a baby sav. My mom knows that hes gonna get huge but my dad doesnt. So we kind of want to let him know slowly. If i build an 8x4x4 in my room hes going to bug out. So my plan is to build a 6x3x4, and then in a year or so add on the other parts to make it an 8x4x4. Because this way when my dad sees the 6x3x4 hes going to freak out but not so much because thats not half my room. And then in a year when he finaly gets used to it im going to add the rest to make it 8x4x4 since hes already use to the fact that my room is half shared by a lizzard (poor my dad). But my qeustion is will i be able to add on the 6x3x4 to make it 8x4x4 and still be strong enough to hold to ft of substrate?


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 1, 2013)

Personally I'd just go with the 8x4x4 I understand not wanting to freak out the dad but think how fast the animal will grow, a healthy sav can put on over a inch a week in the first 6-8 months of life and even after its still very fast!


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 2, 2013)

Deac77 said:


> Personally I'd just go with the 8x4x4 I understand not wanting to freak out the dad but think how fast the animal will grow, a healthy sav can put on over a inch a week in the first 6-8 months of life and even after its still very fast!


Ya thats probably a good call, somI have a baby sav. My mom knows that hes gonna get huge but my dad doesn't. So we kind of want to let him know slowly. If i build an 8x4x4 in my room hes going to bug out. So my plan is to build a 6x3x4, and then in a year or so add on the other parts to make it an 8x4x4. Because this way when my dad sees the 6x3x4 hes going to freak out but not so much because thats not half my room. And then in a year when he finaly gets used to it im going to add the rest to make it 8x4x4 since hes already use to the fact that my room is half shared by a lizzard (poor my dad). But my qeustion is will i be able to add on the 6x3x4 to make it 8x4x4 and still be strong enough to hold to ft of substrate? times ill look at him in the morning and ill swear he grew a noticeable amount over night! i think he like tripples his size in two months, but you dont think ill be able to get the 6x3x4, and then just add 2x4's (to the 3x4 sides), and 2x8's (to the 3x6 ceiling and floor)? sorry that probobably sounded confusing


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 2, 2013)

I dont know it sounds very complicated and I'm sure your dad will be just fine with it ( I could be wrong) but if he loves you he'll understand and if you build the 8 ft he may see that you know how to care for the animal properly and for its best help and be may help you out and it will make it easier on both of you


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 2, 2013)

Adding on to a cage calm easily weaken it, heck just moving them around does, it seems like a lot of work and a risky deal, I mean 2 foot of substrate pouring into the ground sheesh!


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah savs go fast and I would just go with the 8 footer and get it over with your dad is just going to have to cope with it I'm sure he will be alright with it.


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah savs grow fast and I would just go with the 8 footer and get it over with your dad is just going to have to cope with it I'm sure he will be alright with it.


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 2, 2013)

Deac77 said:


> Adding on to a cage calm easily weaken it, heck just moving them around does, it seems like a lot of work and a risky deal, I mean 2 foot of substrate pouring into the ground sheesh!


but wouldnt i have to change the substrate somtime anyways?


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 2, 2013)

batmanjosh5000 said:


> but wouldnt i have to change the substrate somtime anyways?


What he means is that the joint between the two cages could and will most likely break due to the amount of substrate and the you will not only have 2x6 feet of substrate on your floor and a lizard in your room somewhere or in your house which is not going to be cool with your dad lol


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 2, 2013)

hahaha! ohhh thats what you mean, i thought you meant cuz id have to change it. But ya thats a good point my dad would not want alot of dirt and sand all over the floor


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 2, 2013)

And a giant lizard lol


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah... i'd have to agree. Bite the bullet. Just build it and maybe try to 'incorperate ' it into the scheme of the room. I have heard of 'table ' type enclosures or even ones you could make into a bed! Be creative to make the most of whatever space you may 'lose '.


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah agreed with bat girl if you could make it into some type of furniture that has multiple uses your dad will be much more willing even if you could make your bed taller and just put it underneath it anything to help with the space issue


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 2, 2013)

I agree, also I don't change monitor substrate I use a bio active substrate so it never needs changing


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jun 2, 2013)

I use peat and spot clean and sometimes turn the soil over. So far haven't had to change it but I'm sure I'll have to eventually though. What do you use that doesn't need changing? Sounds cool


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 3, 2013)

I. Believe he has harmless Living creatures in the soil that process and recycle it including poop


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jun 3, 2013)

I was actually thinking of getting some earthworms for this purpose. Another member was talking about it. But wasn't sure if they'd survive without some type of 'food ' other than crap. Haha. Plus not sure i'd want to leave tegu crap in there instead of spot cleaning :/ but just figured the worms might at least turn the soil for me and maybe give niles something interesting to play with/eat. Haha


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Roaches are that way right? However my enclosure isn't tightly sealed and i wouldn't want them escaping into my home


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not sure I also just heard about the bio soil stuff I would see my tegu eating the earthworm lol he eats anything


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 3, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Yeah... i'd have to agree. Bite the bullet. Just build it and maybe try to 'incorperate ' it into the scheme of the room. I have heard of 'table ' type enclosures or even ones you could make into a bed! Be creative to make the most of whatever space you may 'lose '.


thats the best idea ever! i think i might make it into my bed! thank you very much for youre excelent advice.


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 3, 2013)

Deac77 said:


> I agree, also I don't change monitor substrate I use a bio active substrate so it never needs changing


whats bio active substrate?? it sounds cool


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 3, 2013)

It's soil with little creatures that live in a constantly process the soil and keep it clean. And they don't harm your animals and you don't have to change the substrate


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 3, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> It's soil with little creatures that live in a constantly process the soil and keep it clean. And they don't harm your animals and you don't have to change the substrate



Half right here lol

Bio active substrate literally means its alive, I took it from a remote location with little (or in my case) to no contact with people reall (mine came off my land a portion we don't use) it already has bacteria and small organism in it to break down feces, then I added a small colony of dubia roaches (they burrow) and other cleaners like pill bugs, silverfish, ect, and leave it for about a week, then add the animal.

Holds burrows, is free ;P, and cleans itself, earthworms don't work that well because they need really cool temps but mealworms, super worms work nicely


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh ok. So earthworms wouldn't cut it then... i can't put roaches...they'd get out and into my home  very cool though. Nature indoors


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jun 3, 2013)

batmanjosh5000 said:


> thats the best idea ever! i think i might make it into my bed! thank you very much for youre excelent advice.


You're very welcome. I can't take credit for the original bed idea. Someone on a thread somewhere here did it. I'm sure you could create a modified bunk bed or similar structure fairly easily. And the mattress on top. My only thought was that the heat from enclosure 'might ' be uncomfortable in summer months but I could be wrong. Not sure if it would actually penetrate a good 'bunk board ' and mattress. Make sure you show us your progress if you decide to do this! Would love to see it!


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes it is definetly a very cool idea


----------



## viejo (Jun 3, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> You're very welcome. I can't take credit for the original bed idea. Someone on a thread somewhere here did it. I'm sure you could create a modified bunk bed or similar structure fairly easily. And the mattress on top. My only thought was that the heat from enclosure 'might ' be uncomfortable in summer months but I could be wrong. Not sure if it would actually penetrate a good 'bunk board ' and mattress. Make sure you show us your progress if you decide to do this! Would love to see it!


My bed is atop my tegu's quarters. The enclosure is 36" from the floor up. Heat is not a problem with my setup, the mattress apparently offers adequate insulation.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh cool  maybe you are the one i saw


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 3, 2013)

viejo said:


> My bed is atop my tegu's quarters. The enclosure is 36" from the floor up. Heat is not a problem with my setup, the mattress apparently offers adequate insulation.


hello viejo, how strong is your enclosure? because i want to make extra sure i dont crush my sav


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 3, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> You're very welcome. I can't take credit for the original bed idea. Someone on a thread somewhere here did it. I'm sure you could create a modified bunk bed or similar structure fairly easily. And the mattress on top. My only thought was that the heat from enclosure 'might ' be uncomfortable in summer months but I could be wrong. Not sure if it would actually penetrate a good 'bunk board ' and mattress. Make sure you show us your progress if you decide to do this! Would love to see it!


ya i could put insulation stuff under my matress, but i actually loooooove the heat! i have no idea why. and ya ill definately make sure to update you guys


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 3, 2013)

Awesome cant wait to see it how high is ur bed


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok i think this is what i might do. im going to first build the enclosure regularly, then im going to make a bed frame and attatch it to the roof of the enclosure and hold it up with 4x4 posts. Does this sound like a good idea?


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah as long as there pressure of you and your bed is supported


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 4, 2013)

well i figure the bed frame should be enough support since it usually can support someone whose like 200 lb and im only 130 lb, but the difference is is that the dimentions are going to be slighlty different, but i dont think that should be a problem, but i also know nothing about building hahah


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 4, 2013)

What i would do if I were you is I would make the bed frame like a foot higher than you want the cage then you could also use the top of the cage as a table that you can put stuff on top of and then you wouldn't have to worry about the bed being right on top of it


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 4, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> What i would do if I were you is I would make the bed frame like a foot higher than you want the cage then you could also use the top of the cage as a table that you can put stuff on top of and then you wouldn't have to worry about the bed being right on top of it


Wow i like that idea alot! because i always have a huge amount of stuff that i need for feeding, maitnence, bulbs, etc.. and that would be a perfect spot


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah you could even make a small shelf under it you raise it up enough


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 4, 2013)

Or somebody also gave me the idea to make a strong frame then put the ply wood sheets over the frame and that should be strng enough to hold the bed


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yea I think it will turn out good either way


----------



## viejo (Jun 4, 2013)

batmanjosh5000 said:


> hello viejo, how strong is your enclosure? because i want to make extra sure i dont crush my sav


Mine has a 2x4 frame with 6 uprights & a reinforcing steel crosspiece in the center, under the mattress. It is covered with 1/2" plywood. I weigh over 200# & everything is holding up nicely.
A 4x4 frame would provide more strength but the 2x4s seem to be more than adequate.


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 4, 2013)

viejo said:


> Mine has a 2x4 frame with 6 uprights & a reinforcing steel crosspiece in the center, under the mattress. It is covered with 1/2" plywood. I weigh over 200# & everything is holding up nicely.
> A 4x4 frame would provide more strength but the 2x4s seem to be more than adequate.


that sounds cool, i think i like that idea (i keep switching between the 2 ideas hahah)


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok if i do this what kind of screws would i use for the frame? or would i use nails?


----------



## Tannaros (Jun 8, 2013)

batmanjosh5000 said:


> Ok if i do this what kind of screws would i use for the frame? or would i use nails?


 

Use deck screws.

Drywall screws work fine, same as wood screws and construction screws as a whole. The main thing here is that your joints can take pressure such that it could make them flex up to 90 degrees and your screws wouldn't break (just bend). Drywall screws tend to snap before they'll bend.


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 9, 2013)

Tannaros said:


> Use deck screws.
> 
> Drywall screws work fine, same as wood screws and construction screws as a whole. The main thing here is that your joints can take pressure such that it could make them flex up to 90 degrees and your screws wouldn't break (just bend). Drywall screws tend to snap before they'll bend.


thanks! deck screws it is, but im not positive but i think i read on line that nails bend the best. But I dont know if thats true


----------



## Tannaros (Jun 11, 2013)

batmanjosh5000 said:


> thanks! deck screws it is, but im not positive but i think i read on line that nails bend the best. But I dont know if thats true


 

You don't use any type of fastner for its particular strength. Their hold is really absolutely nothing compared to an adhesive.

The grip strength of a screw is better than that of a nail on its own. If you're worried about dust from drilling just stick a shopvac next to the bit while you bore. That should catch essentially everything.

One thing that you might want to consider while undertaking this project is how exactly you plan on doing daily maintenance, in addition to the occasional substrate changing.

You may wish to simply include a type of hinged lid or door to access the enclosure from above. Unless of course you're creating complete access from the side.


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 12, 2013)

thanks man i just got decking screws today!


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ok so i cut the 2x4's and heres the frame of the side walls, the long walls are going to go into the sidewalls


----------

